# Onepass recording every episode



## Rockmutha (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the forum and also new to Roamio. I had been using my old Tivo quite happily for years until I recently received a message from Amazon that they would no longer support my version. So, I just set up a brand new Roamio and needless to say, it is quite a bit different from what I am used to. Season Pass is gone, which worked perfectly for me when I chose "First Run Only" Now in its place is Onepass and although I have set my shows to "New Episode Only" it seems to be recording everything. I just want to record only the new episodes and I can't seem to figure out an easy way to do that. Any advice?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rockmutha said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and also new to Roamio. I had been using my old Tivo quite happily for years until I recently received a message from Amazon that they would no longer support my version. So, I just set up a brand new Roamio and needless to say, it is quite a bit different from what I am used to. Season Pass is gone, which worked perfectly for me when I chose "First Run Only" Now in its place is Onepass and although I have set my shows to "New Episode Only" it seems to be recording everything. I just want to record only the new episodes and I can't seem to figure out an easy way to do that. Any advice?


I'm wondering how the heck you got it to do that. One of the things people are complaining about with One Pass is the loss of the ability to record everything, and here you are, recording everything and can't figure out how not to.

The usual reason for old shows recording as new is inadequate program data, but I'm sure that's not your situation because it would have applied to your old TiVo equally to your new Roamio. My advice to you would be to post all of your settings for some of your One Passes; if someone can't figure out what you're doing wrong, maybe at least we'll learn how to make a record-all One Pass.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

A OnePass can either be set up to record from one specific channel or All Channels. 

The issue people are having is that they want to record from say two specific channels and cannot do that anymore.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rockmutha said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and also new to Roamio. I had been using my old Tivo quite happily for years until I recently received a message from Amazon that they would no longer support my version. So, I just set up a brand new Roamio and needless to say, it is quite a bit different from what I am used to. Season Pass is gone, which worked perfectly for me when I chose "First Run Only" Now in its place is Onepass and although I have set my shows to "New Episode Only" it seems to be recording everything. I just want to record only the new episodes and I can't seem to figure out an easy way to do that. Any advice?


A single example of a program that caused this result would be helpful.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm guessing this is just because its a new box and has not developed the 28 day history tivo uses for the establishing if an episode should be recorded. 

It has nothing to do with the NEW recording flag.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I'm guessing this is just because its a new box and has not developed the 28 day history tivo uses for the NEW recording designation.


I don't think 28 days has anything to do with the NEW designation but rather the rerecording of repeats.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, I'll take the caps off, that made it look like I was talking about that little flag, and I was not.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree that this sounds probably like the 28 day rule based on the limited information given. It'll stop after you've owned it for four weeks.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

abovethesink said:


> I agree that this sounds probably like the 28 day rule based on the limited information given. It'll stop after you've owned it for four weeks.


Not buying it. The rule is don't record something that has been recorded in the last 28 days. It doesn't take 28 days to know that something recorded yesterday and shouldn't be rerecorded today.

If I contracted to mow your lawn once a week and mowed it every day and charged you for it the first week what would you say to my explanation that it hasn't been a week yet?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

RoyK said:


> It doesn't take 28 days to know that something recorded yesterday and shouldn't be rerecorded today.


When my TiVo was new, about 18 months ago, it recorded repeats for the first month. Folks here said it was normal and would stop -- and they were right.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just so you know the TiVo software uses the original air date to determine if something is new or not, not the "new" tag. If the origianl air date is withing 28 days of the current date and the episode has not been recorded before then it's considered new. If that info is missing it errors on the side of caution and records the episode.


----------



## Rockmutha (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok, thank you everyone. It looks like I need to give it some time to figure a few things out. 

One more thing...when setting up the Onepass for some shows, I do not have channel options, it simply says "all" and that is all I can select. Others have channel options, but they do not have the channel that the show airs from originally so that I can choose that. Will that change eventually? 

Also, is there anyway to set up a recording for a new series or a new season that is not yet airing? I know that wasn't possible with my old one but I had years of seasons set up on my last and never had to worry about missing say..the start of the next season of Game of Thrones or Walking Dead because they were already on my Season Pass. Was wondering if that was something that could be done now or if I just have to stay alert and grab them on time.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rockmutha said:


> Ok, thank you everyone. It looks like I need to give it some time to figure a few things out.
> 
> One more thing...when setting up the Onepass for some shows, I do not have channel options, it simply says "all" and that is all I can select. Others have channel options, but they do not have the channel that the show airs from originally so that I can choose that. Will that change eventually?
> 
> ...


Try Saturday 9pm AMC for Orphan Black. Shows on the guide & TMS but as not available. A One Pass will not give you a channel selection yet. Give it a day or two. It was on BBCA last season. This is normal.

Update: now available, still all channels only. One day more.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Rockmutha said:


> Ok, thank you everyone. It looks like I need to give it some time to figure a few things out.
> 
> One more thing...when setting up the Onepass for some shows, I do not have channel options, it simply says "all" and that is all I can select. Others have channel options, but they do not have the channel that the show airs from originally so that I can choose that. Will that change eventually?
> 
> ...


OnePass should give a channel option if it can see an episode on the guide. Say I set a season pass for Shark Tank. I have two channels that are ABC and reruns are on CNBC. If there is an episode on the guide for all three channels, then all channels and all three individually will be a choice. If, however, it is the offseason for the show, only the reruns on CNBC will be there for the TIVo to see and accordingly it will only offer All Channels or CNBC. Picking All Channels and making sure to set it new only would in this instance stop the TiVo from recording anything from CNBC and it would find the appropriate new ABC episodes when they return to the guide.

Your second question is answered by this as well. Yes, just search for them. You will only have the option for all channels or whatever channel is currently airing reruns, but just leaving it all channels and new only will filter out everything just the same (barring the rare bad guide data where something is seens as new when it isnt.)


----------

